# Tobacco Growing



## Cirx (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey guys,

I just brought some Virginia tobacco seeds and they are due here on tuesday. I will put some pics up once I get them and start growing them. Is there anyone here that has experience with growing tobacco?, I've done alot of research through the internet and found out several different ways to get them germinating. I brought around 2000 Virginia seeds which are they high growing ones, and 1000 of these random ones (Didn't have a name on them), which are the smaller growing plants. I am going to try a few in Jiffy 7 Pellets, a few in small soil pots and then keep them indoors for the first few weeks to get them germinating. Once they get about 1-2 months old I will take them out and plant them out the back in a garden piece i've got setup. It's just reached the right season here in New Zealand, and I am going to grow about 300-500 plants this year. I have a massive garden that was here from the old owners, and I have dug that all up and put new top-soil on top of it. There's enough space for about 500 plants in there. I will post some pics of my progress. Hope you guys find it interesting 

Oh and by the way I'm only 15, I ain't growing it to smoke it. I'm just curious as to if I can grow it or not. Once the plants are fully grown (3-4 months) you will get about 1kg of each plant but you have to dry it out and compress it which makes about 100 grams per plant, so when you think about it. A normal packet of rollies are 30 grams, thats 3 packets to each plant times that by 300-500 and woahhh.. I don't know what im going to do with it if I get it growing correctly, probably sell it to some mates and stuff (I know its highly illegal to sell it, but there only mates). Also it is perfectly legal to grow your own tobacco if people were wondering, the plants end up with flowers on them and look like any old plant . 

Here is what they look like when there about ready to go outside -










Here is what they look like fully grown -











Will post my own pics up when they come, if anyone wishes to know how to grow some, just say here and I will PM you some links about basic growing.

Thanks


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Health Warning.

Tobacco is a highly addictive drug. It contains carcinogenic chemicals. Smoking tobacco can and does kill. 

Nicotine addiction is stronger than heroin addiction. Fact.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Thats cools. I wish you luck with them. I know some states here in America you need a permit. To sell it you need a license and pay taxes on it.


----------



## astroflight (Apr 9, 2011)

So cyrx, how has it gone, 2 years down the line, and do you have any tips for a newbie.
Did you manage to keep any of it going over winter? Also, did you get caught selling it LOL, and do jail time :-0 ???????
BTW, pure tobacco is not that bad, and nicotine itself is not that bad, it's the store bought stuff with 361 carcinogenic poisons added that kills people, that's why in remote places where people live over 100, all the old people are still reasonably fit even though they smoke. If they were smoking Pall Mall though, they would all be dead by 70, just like here.


----------

